# Hello everyone



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

First off, hello from a newbie. Some of you I already know of, and will hopefully become more familiar with others as well. I just found out about this website a couple days ago, and must say that I like it. It seems pretty relaxed and laid back, which is just how something yard-related should be.

BTW, I almost posted this below, but thought I would include it here...I am on a cable connection (RoadRunner), and this website is running really slow. It takes awhile to scroll down the page, and now, as I'm typing this, the letters aren't showing up for like 20 seconds after I type it. I'm sure it's my computer, but this is the only site that it's happening on. Is there something different I should be doing?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Greg Bye

Great to have you here, I also crossed over from “The Dark Side” today.
I have a cable connection too and have been reading old threads here
all day. The site seems to be fine, the threads have been flying up.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome, Fusion. Yes, quite relaxed here.

Have you been somewhere that was not relaxed?

How did you hear about this site?

1st...try shutting down your puter. Off-cold boot- and see if speed increases.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Fusion
Wecome to the land of the FREE!


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

Greg,

Welcome!

It's probably not your internet connection. I brought up the posting window and completely severed my internet connection and could type just fine. You might want to clear your cache or try another browser if you have one installed.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Fusion and aegt welcome abroad and have some fun. :spinsmile


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome!

Nice to see a ton of new faces. Come on in, and lets hear what you all have to say. Dig through the old threds,[there all here, no "droping off the end of the world" here]or start some new ones. Enjoy!!


As for load speed? Good info people have given you, and I can't add any more to that, so give it a shot.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome Greg:friends: glad to have you aboard if you have any question like how to post pictures or avatar's just ask. I have DSL but i never had a problem with pages loading like the rest said maybe try a cold reboot and see if that works or maybe there is just alot of people on line. I know my mother has cable and when alot of people are on line hers slows down not to the point your are saying but it still slows down.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

welcome aboard :captain: great to see you have a great time at TF.com:British: :usa: :canada:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome to the board Greg...


below is a link to an older thread that many members have posted who they are/what they do info on...

Read it if you have any interest... 
not sure about your speed.. i use adelphia and the speed is fine.. maybe it will just take a little time gfor you to get all the cookies to speed things up.. there are a lot of graphics on this site..


http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=578


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Fusion1970, welcome to Tractor Forum! Great to have you aboard! 
:friends: :cheers:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. I was going to reply to the "Who are you" thread, but it seems there is a 99 post limit? There were no provisions to reply.

Anyway, I will unfortunately probably need more help than I can offer. I am currently looking at LT's, and just trying to get through the cold weather...looking forward to spending some time in the yard.

Come on Spring!
Greg


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

fusion -- it really sounds as if your anti viral software may be slowing down your connection-- or you are straining the upper working limits of your pc ram supply- but I am not a pc expert - - i thought you had bought a LT already? welcome aboard-- I promise you that here I am a reasonably responsible person-- bigl22


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *
> BTW, I almost posted this below, but thought I would include it here...I am on a cable connection (RoadRunner), and this website is running really slow. It takes awhile to scroll down the page, and now, as I'm typing this, the letters aren't showing up for like 20 seconds after I type it. I'm sure it's my computer, but this is the only site that it's happening on. Is there something different I should be doing?
> 
> ...


=============================================

Welcome Fusion !! 

For your computer issues you can start with speed quide and their tweeks forum to speed up you internet connection..
Lots of helpful info based on what OS you are running...
Of course spyware,virus's also slow down your machine...
Always be up to date on Virus protection, Firewall software and hardware, Spyware removal tools and much more....

DSL reports has testing sites that measure your connection speed

Enjoy!
Ducati

http://www.speedguide.net/

http://www.dslreports.com/


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Avg Antivirus Pro V7.0.211*

I figure I would offer the best IMO anti-virus software...
I run 6-7 PC's at home half with Norton the rest with AVG, norton loses everytime!!
Take advantage of the link ASAP, it dosent last long !!

Ducati
==========================================

Avg Antivirus Pro V7.0.211 
In order to provide the highest level of antivirus protection for users of AVG Anti-Virus, GRISOFT continuously develops information about new viruses. This information, as well as product improvements, is provided to the users of AVG Anti-Virus in the form of Updates. Timely virus database updates are the critical component for the effectiveness of any antivirus program. In order to ensure that your AVG is providing the maximum amount of antivirus protection, your AVG Anti-Virus System must be kept up-to-date. This is the Professional Edition. 

Download:
http://download.grisoft.cz/softw/70/full/avg70f_211.exe


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Zone Alarm Pro V4.5.538.001*

I also provided a link to download ZoneAlarm Software firewall
along with some keys to use that work...Dont register the product of course...The best IMO software firewall 

Ducati
===========================================


Zone Alarm Pro V4.5.538.001 
ZoneAlarm Pro is the award-winning PC firewall that keeps your personal data and privacy safe from Internet hackers and data thieves. Shield your system with our proven, award-winning personal firewall. Keep hackers at bay with protection against worms, Trojans, spyware, and 47 types of malicious email attachments. ZoneAlarm Pro includes Cookie Control and Ad Blocking for a faster, safer Internet experience.

Homepage: 
http://www.zonelabs.com/


With Web Filtering

http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/8726_zl/zapSetup_45_538_001.exe


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Duc…

Thanks for the great links, they came just in time.:headclap:
The license on my current Anti Virus expires at the end of this month.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks guys. Ducati, I tried the one link for the anti-virus, but it said the serial # was not good. I will check a few of them out- I'm just going to have to work at it. The scrolling speed is quicker now, but it still is a pain to post. As I type, the letters do not show up; it's just a cursor that moves real slow, and none of the text shows up til the cursor has moved to the end of what I have typed. Again, I will figure it out somehow.

BigL22, yes, I put 10% down on a CC 1525, but Im gonna renig. Im simply not going to pay $1600 for a demo. My local dealer says he can find me a new one, so I think thats the route I will go. Anyway, things are looking up as it is supposed to be in the 40's or 50's for the duration of the extended forecast! 

*EDIT* Everything is working great now. I tried several things, to no avail, then installed Netscape 7.0. That seemed to do the trick. I can now scroll up and down, and the letters actually appear as I type them! I guess it was the browser thing. 

Thanks again guys...
Greg


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *Thanks guys. Ducati, I tried the one link for the anti-virus, but it said the serial # was not good. .
> 
> Thanks again guys...
> Greg *




Those serial numbers are still good, sometimes a copy paste captures extra charactors...enter it in manually and you should be good to go


Duc


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Anybody else have a problem with the AVG link and Serial? I just tested it out works fine here !! 

Let me know...have other tricks up my sleeve

Duc


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

ah the old update -- I personally find it a mystery when after repated attempts by MSN t get me to update , my pc slows down and runs poorly until I update -- then it is a racehorse agin-- I would really like to talk you into a cc1018 instead of the 1525 or even a 1024 -- the B&S engines are not just some BS - pretty good -- bigl22


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Duc, I gave it a try too. 
I was having a lot of problems with IE 6.0 that came with my new lap top. It would lock up and close. I tried to uninstall it and couldn't. I also tried to reinstall it and I couldn't do that either. I switched to Netscape 7.1 and haven't a problem since.:nerd:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

fusion I just re-read a post from nyoder in the thread Ducati grovels for all of us[ /] and in it states he just got his 1525 from lowes [?] for 1300$ and abit of haggling-- see if you can talk them down abit -- ask nyoder where he got his machine from -- I beleive that the lowes folks can see about getting the price down after checking nyoders; price - they all know what it sold for anyhwere -- bigl22


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnray13 _
> *Thanks Duc, I gave it a try too.
> I was having a lot of problems with IE 6.0 that came with my new lap top. It would lock up and close. I tried to uninstall it and couldn't. I also tried to reinstall it and I couldn't do that either. I switched to Netscape 7.1 and haven't a problem since.:nerd: *



Unfortunately Netscape isnt really supported anymore, not like IE....you have a conflict somewhere but a format and re-install is the only way to correct the problem...what OS do you have, and do you have all the system CD disks? 


Ducati


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Unfortunately Netscape isnt really supported anymore, not like IE....you have a conflict somewhere but a format and re-install is the only way to correct the problem...what OS do you have, and do you have all the system CD disks?
> 
> 
> Ducati *


It is a new computer (P4 2.8G) with Windows XP. Windows would not let me uninstall it. IE isn't on the back up (system) CD. I was able to download IE 6.0 but while trying to install it the install wizard claimed it was an older version than one alsready installed. I just quit using it. I haven't had any problem with Netscape.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ok this may not be so bad if you are using XP. Hopefully you have System restore enabled ( This is a feature which restores your machine to a point prior ) You would pick a time when it last worked correctly, and restore it to that point...find it by going to start/programs/accessories/system tools/system restore

If you dont have it enabled the only thing is to try and fix IE with its repair function in Control panel/add remove programs/IE/repair

Hope this helps....Do you have your system disks handy?


You should be udating patchs regulary from Microsoft either way, hopefully you been doing this....


Duc


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

On my computer i have it set to let me know when they have updates. That way i don't have to keep going to there site and finding them they find me 
Jody


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *Thanks guys. Ducati, I tried the one link for the anti-virus, but it said the serial # was not good. I will check a few of them out- I'm just going to have to work at it. The scrolling speed is quicker now, but it still is a pain to post. As I type, the letters do not show up; it's just a cursor that moves real slow, and none of the text shows up til the cursor has moved to the end of what I have typed. Again, I will figure it out somehow.
> 
> Thanks again guys...
> Greg *



Your symptoms sound exactly like a trojan Virus (more than one), along with Spyware are bogging your machines resources down to a crawl. If you are able to run the latest Anti-Virus It will show you whats on the machine. Running in safe mode also helps until the Anti-Virus removes all....It has to be the latest version to be effective (use the AVG I posted- trust me its better than Norton 2004 !)

Broadband connection? using a Router if broad band? Software Firewall? Anit Virus? Spyware removal program? all MS patches installed?

Its what you need before you surf....its ugly out there and getting worse


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Ok this may not be so bad if you are using XP. Hopefully you have System restore enabled ( This is a feature which restores your machine to a point prior ) You would pick a time when it last worked correctly, and restore it to that point...find it by going to start/programs/accessories/system tools/system restore
> 
> If you dont have it enabled the only thing is to try and fix IE with its repair function in Control panel/add remove programs/IE/repair
> ...


Thanks Duc, I give the restore a try. 

(Yes, I have the system disk.) --Thanks again, John


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*ADware 6.0 by Lavasoft*

Adware by Lavasoft - it removes spyware IMO one the very best tools available....its free as well !!

This should clean up a lot of crap on peoples machines....after install you have to do manual updates frequently

http://lavasoft.element5.com/support/download/


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Ducati- I have Mcaffee anti-virus, but quit updating it awhile back. I know I should have more, but I just try to not download a bunch of things. I also installed the AdAware thing a few weeks back. I am on RoadRunner (cable). The computer seems to run smooth, as I never really had a problem til I got here on this site. I was bummed, to, as it looked like a great site. As soon as I downloaded Netscape 7.0, I immediately signed back on here. I clicked on "reply" and was greeted by a flashing cursor. I was absolutely amazed when I hit the first key and a letter appeared immediately before me. LOL

I have since checked out more of the site, and I like it even more than before. 

Bigl22- I found a 1525 at Lowes, new and "in the box" for $1799. I keep hearing of deals found at Lowes, but they apparently arent doing it here for some reason. I could try to talk them down a bit, but how much Im not sure. If I do have a problem getting one, I would be happy with the 1018. I ended up mowing 1.2 acres most of last season with a 22" Toro PP walkbehind, so at this point, i'd about be happy just having a goat with a comfortable seat. :worthy: 

50's and low 60's this weekend...Life is good!

Greg


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

What's with the serial number in the post. I see they have a free edition and a trial edition. I hope the serial number is not for a purchased version... if so, it needs to be removed. 

Sorry, but please explain.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *What's with the serial number in the post. I see they have a free edition and a trial edition. I hope the serial number is not for a purchased version... if so, it needs to be removed.
> 
> Sorry, but please explain. *




It looks pretty clear what it is....and is readily available on the net or created with a key generator....and it will not be shut down

I dont feel I need to remove it

Duc


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *What's with the serial number in the post. I see they have a free edition and a trial edition. I hope the serial number is not for a purchased version... if so, it needs to be removed.
> 
> Sorry, but please explain. *



Since you edited my posts in the other forum, I also removed it here...


Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did I miss something here:question: :question: :question:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Did I miss something here:question: :question: :question: *



Tisenberg did not like the idea of having working serial numbers to these programs posted so he removed them from my post in the Computer forum, as well as he commented here....This stuff is available all over the net, with cracked software and key gen..
Kaaza is an example that offers every software imaginable with a crack to go with it. 
I posted these to help members get their machines working correctly again...I would have preferred him to PM me first and to
skip the remarks like this isn't common practice all over the place (which doesn't make it right I know) but its still done regardless..

Duc


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

kazaa is also well know to me to carry nasty piece of spyware known as "wild tangent" no kazaa for me thank you-- bigl22


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

ducati996 --> Sorry about the approach, I will remember that in the future.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *ducati996 --> Sorry about the approach, I will remember that in the future. *



You were right and i wasnt thinking....(comment in other thread as well)

Sorry,

Duc


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep, please PM the user in advance --- then bring these to my or Jody's attention for review. Thanks to all involved.

Andy


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Just for follow-up… 

I downloaded the AVG Antivirus Pro software that Duc recommended.
After the install, I ran a complete scan and I couldn’t believe all the JUNK
it found on my computer. It also had no problem safely deleting that stuff. :swallow: 
Afterwards, I could clearly see the difference in speed.

By the way, I did have the anti virus software that came with the computer
installed and running, I was amazed at how much junk it missed and allowed
on my harddrive. 


Thanks Duc :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard!

Andy


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Just for follow-up…
> 
> I downloaded the AVG Antivirus Pro software that Duc recommended.
> ...



Hopefully you were able to take advantage of the other link with working serial numbers...if not PM and i can get some over to you
(Zone Alarm)

The Adware is free and works very well, and should be used all the time

Duc


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Welcome aboard!
> 
> Andy *


:ditto: :ditto:


----------

